# St Giles



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

Can anyone please confirm the colour scheme of Hamling's side trawler St Giles to allow me to complete a model plan, all I have is the funnel colours. 
many thanks, 
im


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

Jim
As you know funnels are my thing but I see in Mike Thompsons Hull Side-Fishing
Trawling Fleet 1946-86 says the hull colours black with yellow line.
Bill


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

Many thanks Billbow, what about wheelhouse, casing,masts etc.
Jim


----------



## Barmyclaresdad (Nov 24, 2005)

Can confirm reply from Bilbow. One time R/O was ex neighbour of mine, also I saw it frequently when I worked on the then fish dock


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

There is a colour photo of her in the fishing gallery Jim,alongside another Hamlings trawler.


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks to all
Jim


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

japottinger said:


> Thanks to all
> Jim


My eldest brother Ernest Stanley (known as Stan) was lost off the St Giles August 8th 1963 at Spitzbergen, he was Bosun. Hope your model turns out okay.


----------

